# CBS2 Chicago Local Holiday Programms in HDTV



## openhouse (Jan 25, 2003)

Breaking Ground with its first local Holiday programming in HDTV 
WBBM in Chicago to show 2 live holiday programs in HD 
a christmas eve service from the 4th presbyterian church will be broadcast at 10:35pm and 8am christmas day and New Years Eve Rocks will be shown at 11:35pm


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

Why is WBBM the only station in Chicago to broadcast HD on VHF? It's the only channel I can't get. I'm no HD expert, but I can certainly tell that I can get an excellent picture on every small independent channel in the area, even all 15 (Chgo, Kenosha & Rockford) of the Pax channels I get. Thanks God for CBS-HD out of New York. At least I was able to watch CSI last wekk while WBBM showed nothing but that damn fire. "The worst fire in Chicago history" according to Allison Rosati. I guess she never heard of Mrs's O'leary's cow!


----------



## openhouse (Jan 25, 2003)

I don't know, but ask the FCC


----------

